# Mobo for i5 3570K



## rickson23 (Mar 18, 2013)

Hey guys Almost planned to buy a rig with i5 3570K. Planning to overclock after a year. Can some1 suggest me a Good mobo ? Using Sapphire HD 7950 3GB Vapor X or HD 7870 GPU.
Also need a Cabinet Say the CM HAF 912 ?

can u list the difference the different Mobos which U r suggesting !!


----------



## Myth (Mar 18, 2013)

rickson23 said:


> Hey guys Almost planned to buy a rig with i5 3570K. Planning to overclock after a year. Can some1 suggest me a Good mobo ?


*Budget *for mobo ? (remember to take a cpu cooler before you start OCing)



rickson23 said:


> Using Sapphire HD 7950 3GB Vapor X or HD 7870 GPU.


Point is, will you be adding another gpu ?



rickson23 said:


> Also need a Cabinet Say the CM HAF 912 ?


Check out the Corsair 400r also.


----------



## rickson23 (Mar 18, 2013)

Myth said:


> *
> 
> Point is, will you be adding another gpu ?
> 
> *


*

I dont think i'll be needing if I buy 7950GB,Should be able to give me 2-3 years atleast.
Budget may be upto 10-12k For the Mobo. But will spend little more If something really VFM is available.*


----------



## rock2702 (Mar 18, 2013)

rickson23 said:


> I dont think i'll be needing if I buy 7950GB,Should be able to give me 2-3 years atleast.
> Budget may be upto 10-12k For the Mobo. But will spend little more If something really VFM is available.



Get gigabyte z77x-ud3h as mobo for 12k and corsair 400r as cabinet.


----------



## rickson23 (Mar 18, 2013)

Any other Alternative guys with ASUS ?


----------



## Myth (Mar 18, 2013)

p8z77m-pro ~ 11k (matx)
p8z77v-lx ~ 10k


----------



## rickson23 (Mar 19, 2013)

Myth said:


> p8z77m-pro ~ 11k (matx)
> p8z77v-lx ~ 10k



Is it better than Gigabyte suggested above ?


----------



## Myth (Mar 19, 2013)

rickson23 said:


> Is it better than Gigabyte suggested above ?



HARDOCP - Introduction - Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H Motherboard Review

HARDOCP - Introduction - ASUS P8Z77-M Pro Micro-ATX Motherboard Review


----------



## rickson23 (Mar 19, 2013)

If I'm buying a i5 3550 with ASUS P8B75-V Mobo and Sapphire HD 7870 GPU, Will I be able to connect to a HDMI TV ? I believe MOBO doesnt have HDMI but GPU does have one.


----------



## Myth (Mar 19, 2013)

rickson23 said:


> If I'm buying a i5 3550 with ASUS P8B75-V Mobo and Sapphire HD 7870 GPU, Will I be able to connect to a HDMI TV ? I believe MOBO doesnt have HDMI but GPU does have one.



*B75-m* and the B75-m le have hdmi connectors. Take the former.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 19, 2013)

Myth said:


> *B75-m* and the B75-m le have hdmi connectors. Take the former.


b75-m and b75-m


----------



## Myth (Mar 19, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> b75-m and b75-m



P8B75-M
p8b75-m le


----------



## sumalatha (Mar 21, 2013)

Spoiler






rickson23 said:


> Hey guys Almost planned to buy a rig with i5 3570K. Planning to overclock after a year. Can some1 suggest me a Good mobo ? Using Sapphire HD 7950 3GB Vapor X or HD 7870 GPU.
> Also need a Cabinet Say the CM HAF 912 ?
> 
> can u list the difference the different Mobos which U r suggesting !!






Mobo -Asrock Z77 Pro3 -7500,
Cabinet -Corsair 300R Windowed Side-panel -3900.


----------



## mastermunj (Mar 23, 2013)

ASRock Z77 Extreme4 will be more suitable and VFM IMO. Its also very good for OCing.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 23, 2013)

Myth said:


> P8B75-M
> p8b75-m le


 What is the difference between the two. Are they even two different mobos?


----------



## Myth (Mar 23, 2013)

Difference.
B75 lacks an hdmi connector.

Asus wont name them differently unless there is a difference.


----------



## Phenomenal (Mar 24, 2013)

Go for the GIGABYTE GA-Z77-X-UD3H and Carbide 400R
I have both of these with the i5 3570k,it's AWESOME!!!


----------

